# Iron Man 2



## Maz7006 (Apr 27, 2010)

So yeah this movie will be out in theaters in like in 2 days or so? 

Anyway, anyone going to watch it ? The first was pretty good, but as always sequals tend to be a bit on the meh-ish side .

So far, the video game sucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Just bothered checking, in theaters 29th here. Thursday night it is then


----------



## connorroy (Apr 27, 2010)

I will definatly be going iron man is the best


----------



## MMX (Apr 27, 2010)

Liked the first one, and will go to the 2nd. 

TONY STARK BUILT THIS IN A CAVE!


----------



## Domination (Apr 27, 2010)

Just finished watching the first one a few days ago.... One of the best fucking films i've ever watched, especially considering i was watching it on a small computer screen.

Plus... THERES GONNA BE WAR MACHINE! It would be fucking epic!

Now if only they played AC/DC's War Machine at the end like they played Black Sabbath's Iron Man. That will be sweet!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG WAR MACHINE 
if thats all that the trailer said id still go see it. Also ACDC doing the music? Heck yeah. 

Lol at MMX 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> TONY STARK BUILT THIS IS A CAVE!


hahaha


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 27, 2010)

I will be going to see it


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Will watch this sometime next week, it opens here on Thursday but all the chavs will be there ruining it for everyone so going to wait instead.

Don't think it'll be as good, might be too long but I don't see it it being anything below average.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 27, 2010)

Hell ya.  The trailers made this seem like it will not be as good as the first.  Wait and see.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm definitely going to see it, it looks amazing. Plus Scarlett Johansson is in it.


----------



## playallday (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm going to watch it, but it doesn't look as good as the first one.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 28, 2010)

Will go and watch one of my top fighters from MvC2


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 28, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> I'm going to watch it, but it doesn't look as good as the first one.



My thoughts exactly, i suppose its always like that with sequels though.


----------



## playallday (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, it still hasn't been leaked online yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's been like what, 6 hours since it came out in some places?


----------



## pitman (Apr 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Wow, it still hasn't been leaked online yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You like having eye cancer I see.

I gonna catch this tomorrow my expectation aren't high but I did enjoy the first more than other comic book movies (I downloaded the DVD months after it came out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Depravo (Apr 29, 2010)

Never watched the first film but it's kicking about the house somewhere so I might make the effort.

EDIT: Just watched it - fucking brilliant!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2010)

The first one was great. Robert Downey Jr. has been excellent recently. Iron Man, Tropic Thunder, and Sherlock Holmes were all good movies.

I'll try to see this opening weekend.


----------



## granville (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to bump, but since this IS the topic for it...

Just watched it. Having seen the original, this one seemed a bit underwhelming. I'd say the humor was really good here and i think there was more action overall. But i thought the story wasn't nearly as good. I found the main villain to be very bland and typical. The story was WAY too hectic. It sounded like all the actors were trying to cram as many lines in 5 seconds as possible, speed talking, way too fast. Story overall felt rushed. I hate to bring the crap known as Transformers 2 up, but the speed talking reminded me of that movie. In regards to the story, far too much going on at once. I feel like the overall story felt like they were trying to do way too much within the confines of two hours.

I'd say the action was much more lengthy and more widely dispersed through the film. But i also feel that what little action there was in the original was a lot better in terms of characters thinking by using clever means to beat their opponents.

Actors were all great. Scarlett Johansson was hot of course, but kind of just there for hotness alone. She gets one scene where she gets a Matrix-like fight which was pretty silly but cool of course. Kind of completely unnecessary though. Robert Downey Jr is great as always. Glad we get to see more of Samuel L Jackson as Nick Fury too (and not just an after credits thing). Only character i really didn't like was that Hammer CEO guy. I don't know his role in the comics, but he was a very annoying pussy to me, typical snot faced rich jackass (but not cool, likable, and funny like Tony Stark). The villain was cool and well casted, but was again quite bland with predictable motivations and actions. I blame poor script for the villain, not the actor or character.

The first one is far better in terms of story and even action. About the only thing i think IM2 did better was the humor, i laughed out loud many times. There was more action here, but at the expense of less refined action. A predictable villain, and no surprises around the corner. Story was way too rushed along. It's not a BAD movie by any means, just inferior to the original which it had to live up to. It's entertaining however, and i think anyone who wants a decent superhero film will enjoy it. Just don't expect it to be as great as the original. Overall, i'd probably give it a 7.5/10. The original was a solid 9 to me (and it is one of my favorite superhero movies, so hard to top).

Sorry for long post, but no one else seems to have seen it nor has anyone posted any impressions.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 4, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> -snip-


I think I will have to agree with this summary of the movie. It nailed exactly what I felt after seeing the movie.


----------



## nasune (May 4, 2010)

Well I agree with you (I saw it two days ago), it was not as good as the first one. 
But what I really liked about the first one was starks reaction to seeing that his weapons were sold to others, and his subsequent quest to right his wrongs. That was somewhat missing in this one (true he may think he already has his redemption but it was a good move in the first movie), instead we got his reaction to his death, which ,while interesting (what would you do when faced with the knowledge you are dying), did not provide such a strong response as in the first movie (at least for me).
Though it was certainly not a bad movie, I have to say that I expected a bit more from it.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 4, 2010)

Your bump was right on time granville, and completely right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do feel like i should have saved the money, but heck, 10$ never hurt anyone (could have bought the stimulus pack for  MW2... DOH!)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 4, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> *stuff*



As per the action, odds are this will have more because the first one was more about developing how Iron Man came to be. Iron Man really didn't even show until like halfway through the movie. With the character and Iron Man already established, I'm sure they'd take the liberty of doing more action. Although the one thing I do hate with sequels for these types of movies though is the move away from plot development to action. I haven't seen it yet though.

I'm planning to see it Friday (if you're in Europe, you got it a week earlier than us) and I do have high expectations. I saw the first movie again on Sunday night and I still think it's a good super hero movie. I don't expect it to be bad, but who knows.


----------



## Hadrian (May 4, 2010)

I was worried that too many characters would stop this improving on the first and it sounds like it does.

Still want to see it, and also Captain America, Thor & Ant-Man but Avengers I'm getting wary of due to it also having lots of big characters in it as well as the main Avengers.


----------



## granville (May 4, 2010)

Well my point about the action was not that there was too much, but that the first movie did the action better and more cleverly constructed, with characters having to carefully plan out how to win a fight. Not so here, as most action sequences felt very generic and all characters did was just punch or shoot the enemy until they died. No thinking involved. The final showdown with the villain was a letdown, short and unsatisfying. Even his first appearance (while badass) was again short and rather pointless. I felt they weakened the bad guy too much to make him a decent villain. And again, his character development is just nonexistent.

And as i said, i felt the story was decent but could have been more refined and given more time to cook. The speed talking and constant shift in plot felt way too much like they were cramming as much as humanly possible in 2 hours. As i said, Transformers 2 had the same issue. I realize it was a horrible movie while this one is decent, but still has the same issues and people that saw it might know what i mean. The plot is just all over the place here, spread out between the action sequences. I wish they had extended this to two movies and developed everything farther. Characters needed much more development here. I wouldn't even have minded a cliffhanger as long as the story was a little less compacted and we got to see more into characters' heads.

BTW, for people who don't know what i mean by the villain being generic and uninteresting, here's a spoiler into the extent of his character development. SPOILER SPOILERS SPOILERS!!!



Spoiler



The main villain is Ivan (forget his last name, Russian). He is the son of some scientist who worked with Howard Stark (Tony's dad) on a new energy source. Ivan's dad was cut off from the project for wanting to sell it to everyone or something, and he later dies and passes on his work to Ivan. Ivan uses the tech to get revenge against the Stark family. Throughout the film, he acts more like a generic middle eastern terrorist than a brilliant evil genius. And he's a pansy to beat. Even when he catches Tony completely off guard on their first appearance, he is beaten soundly. The final encounter only lasts for about 30 seconds or so, and again, he is beaten without any effort effort.


----------



## WildWon (May 4, 2010)

Wife® and i are going to see it Friday for her birthday. (heh, *she* chose this one. woot!)

So, even if it's mediocre, at least it's not a Twilights >_>



			
				Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I was worried that too many characters would stop this improving on the first and it sounds like it does.
> 
> Still want to see it, and also Captain America, Thor & Ant-Man but Avengers I'm getting wary of due to it also having lots of big characters in it as well as the main Avengers.



Captain America- It's sounding like it's gonna be badass. Chris Evans is up for the roll... and you know what? He's been in every other Comic boom based movie... and he SHOULD be in EVERY comic based movie. Type-cast the fuck out of this guy. He does it well.

Thor- I'm not familiar with much about the film, however dude looks GREAT as thor (look on IMDB). Half-excited, probably will be more upon seeing previews.

Ant-Man- Edgar Wright directing. 'nuff said. Can Not Wait.

Avengers- Joss Whedon just got attached to the writing. How can it go wrong? I cannot wait for this movie.


----------



## Hadrian (May 4, 2010)

I'm actually hoping that Thor/Avengers is more like Ultimates would work better as a movie.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 4, 2010)

I see it and, well, is that all I supossed.


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Joss Whedon just got attached to the writing. How can it go wrong?


Two words: Alien Resurrection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I enjoyed Iron Man 2, it was fun. I loved Sam Rockwell's character, and Rockwell's performance was brilliant.


----------



## playallday (May 5, 2010)

Saw it yesterday.  Story wasn't that great but CGI was, can't wait to see it in 1080p!


----------



## ykhan (May 5, 2010)

i thought it was great


----------



## purechaos996 (May 6, 2010)

saw it last night. very good movie I liked it would probably go and see it again


----------

